# Cleaning welding magnets



## savarin (Jan 16, 2021)

Just watched a video on cleaning welding magnets.
Cant for the life of me think why I never thought of this before.
Use the air gun to blow the swarf off, so simple and quick.


----------



## b4autodark (Jan 16, 2021)

I've been doing that for more years than I like to remember. it works great.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 16, 2021)

I have been doing it the hard way for too long.
I use a rag or paper towel to wipe the magnets clean.
air pressure makes a lot more sense


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 16, 2021)

Coat your magnets with clarified kangaroo fat, they then just wipe right off...................


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Best way to finish cleaning a magnet you care about is tape loops. Just schwack your way across all the surfaces.
Like a permanent magnet motor rotor, for instance.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## savarin (Jan 16, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> Coat your magnets with clarified kangaroo fat, they then just wipe right off...................


Tried that but they kept jumping all over the place.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 16, 2021)

And here I've been picking the grinding dust off with tweezers

Greg


----------



## dirty tools (Jan 16, 2021)

savarin said:


> Just watched a video on cleaning welding magnets.
> Cant for the life of me think why I never thought of this before.
> Use the air gun to blow the swarf off, so simple and quick.


For all of my magnets Pryor to use I place them in a plastic bag.
remove the bag and no swarf


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 17, 2021)

savarin said:


> Just watched a video on cleaning welding magnets.
> Cant for the life of me think why I never thought of this before.
> Use the air gun to blow the swarf off, so simple and quick.



I use a steel wire brush.  Chips come right off with ease.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Jan 17, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> Coat your magnets with clarified kangaroo fat, they then just wipe right off...................


That's a furphy! There is no fat in Kangaroos.... that's what makes their meat so healthy!


----------



## b4autodark (Jan 17, 2021)

dirty tools said:


> For all of my magnets Pryor to use I place them in a plastic bag.
> remove the bag and no swarf


Ahhh! the smell of burning plastic in the morning, then trying to clean it off your welding magnets.


----------

